# A Safety Razor



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

I have had a couple requests for double edge razors so I ordered some kits from The Golden Nib to try.
Wrapped it in Alternate White Marble from Exotics.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

That is very "Sharp" looking!


----------

